# Likeliness of a Canon EF 14-24 2.8 anytime soon?



## pedro (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, how likely is it, that Canon would release a 14-24 2.8 in the near future? Did Canon ever mention anything?
Cheers, Peter


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 27, 2012)

until then....shooting 5D III + 16-35 II is not so bad at all.


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 27, 2012)

It would be nice to have this lens but I worry about the filter thread size of the 14-24 if it is ever released. (Probably have to pick up a filter holder system from Lee or something). That fov would be a welcomed change though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2012)

The Nikon 14-24 is extremely flare prone, and a filter is very expensive.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> until then....shooting 5D III + 16-35 II is not so bad at all.



A 14-24 would be great, but the 16-35 II will have to suffice for a while.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 28, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > until then....shooting 5D III + 16-35 II is not so bad at all.
> ...



;D ;D ;D....I'll bring 5D III + 16-35 II with me next coming trip to Hong Kong & China. Helllllloooooo chinese food


----------



## jonathan7007 (Aug 28, 2012)

I bought a Sigma 12-24 over a year ago and crossed my fingers until it came and turned out to be very sharp. This was the series 1; I don't know what they changed in the Series 2. But this Ser1 lens has barely perceptible barrel or pincushion. It is recognized by Lightroom and DxO. 12 on full frame is amazing... I do real estate and architecture. 

About filters : there is a sort of hood and cap that might be made into something. I think if you HAD to filter the best rig would be to cut what you need to size and figure out a way to place it behind the rear element. ...with nothing extra sticking out into the box! Not recommending this, you understand, but we used to do this all the time in the view camera days. (Obviously easier and less fraught with danger.)

I am very happy with the Sigma, as is a friend in the Midwest who does all architecture.

jonathan7007


----------



## dswatson83 (Aug 29, 2012)

At the current rate, even if Canon announced it tomorrow, it could be a year before you see it, and even then, with very limited quantities. Given that, I doubt you will be seeing anything in a store for 1-2 years if (and that is a big if) this was a high priority lens in testing now. Not to mention, with Canons new pricing structure, I doubt it would be under $2500


----------



## preppyak (Aug 29, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> At the current rate, even if Canon announced it tomorrow, it could be a year before you see it, and even then, with very limited quantities. Given that, I doubt you will be seeing anything in a store for 1-2 years if (and that is a big if) this was a high priority lens in testing now.


Actually, i think that is why we are seeing Canon hold off on announcing any new lenses...it'd be really embarrassing to announce another highly sought after lens and then not deliver for a year. And since they still keep pushing back the 24-70, I'm not expecting any lens announcements (except maybe a new kit lens for a new, cheaper full-frame) until next year


----------



## Cali_PH (Aug 29, 2012)

There was this CR2 rumor a little while ago


----------



## preppyak (Aug 29, 2012)

Cali_PH said:


> There was this CR2 rumor a little while ago


Same with the new 100-400L, 35L, and I believe a non-L 50mm replacement (f/1.8 IS?). Most if not all were early in the summer, and its been quiet since then. The pushing back of the 24-70 probably explains why; maybe they'll get announced at Photokina.

Then again, some of these have been rumored for 2+ years...so, who knows


----------



## iaind (Aug 29, 2012)

Canon have a patent for this formulae so it's possible. Anytime soon? More likely two years down the line.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Mmmmm, chinese food. 8)


----------

